# Specials > Testing Ground >  avatar sources

## anneoctober

Please can some very knowledgable orger, tell me where I can source an avatar. ? Dummies guide to Avatars would be appreciated...... ::

----------


## karia

> Please can some very knowledgable orger, tell me where I can source an avatar. ? Dummies guide to Avatars would be appreciated......


Hi anne,

You can't post an avatar until you become an Orger.

X amounts of posts+ X amount of time = Orger 

There are lots of free Avatars out there, just google 'free avatars' and peruse the many available until you find the one for you,...If you need further advice pm me ....I'd be glad to help.

Can't wait to see what you choose! :Wink: 


karia


Sorry anne, you wanted a knowledgable orger!!

karia ...shuffles out backwards apologising

----------


## trix

no need til apologise karia!! 
i wis gona ask ye aboot at aday! 
wis wonderin how i can get one. im gona google free avatars an see what i can come up wi  :Wink: 
do i really need til be an orger first?

----------


## Kingetter

Design and make your own or get a 'knowledgable' friend to do one for you. Advantage of first option - you learn something new. Advantage of second option - it might be better than your own.  Either way, you win.

James.

----------


## sassylass

How do I get a moving avatar?  I can only manage still photos...

----------


## Ricco

> Please can some very knowledgable orger, tell me where I can source an avatar. ? Dummies guide to Avatars would be appreciated......


Anneoctober - I think your avatar looks stunning as it is.  However, there are many sites out there that have animated gifs - which is all that a moving avatar is.  You can make your own using some of the graphics software that is on the market, or get some nice kind orger to do one for you.  Tigerjones was great at these things but, sadly, haven't seen them for ages.

----------


## sassylass

emmm Ricco, sorry to be a dunderheed, but I downloaded my wee witchie from an animated gif site.  It was in motion when I saved it, but now...*sob*...it's still.  Any ideas what went wrong?

----------


## Moira

I love it Sassy!  I hope Ricco can help you put some vroom in your broom  ::

----------


## golach

> emmm Ricco, sorry to be a dunderheed, but I downloaded my wee witchie from an animated gif site. It was in motion when I saved it, but now...*sob*...it's still. Any ideas what went wrong?


Sassy, I am sure I read somewhere on the .Org, that if you reduce the size of you avatar then it becomes animated.

----------


## Mr_Me19

Golach has it right. If it is not 80x80 or smaller then it wont be animated.

----------


## Bobinovich

Hi Sassy

The site you want is http://www.gifworks.com/image_editor.html - there you can upload your animated witch file, resize it to the required 80 x 80 pixels and then re-save it at the new size.  So long as it's also below the file size (it should be) then when you upload it your witch should be riding along.

Cheers

Bob

----------


## sassylass

WOO HOOO I cut off a bit of the witch's nose, but not bad for my first attempt! Thanks everyone for your help.

----------


## changilass

I've resized mine but it still wont move  :Frown:

----------


## Moira

Sassy & Changi - You are a disgrace to the Caithness.org Coven.  One is flying around with bits chopped off & the other cannot move at all.   :: 

With the help of our Wizards here, Ricco. Golach, Mr_Me19 & Bobinovich, I hope we can all get airborne by Wednesday  :Wink:

----------


## sassylass

it's a nose job gone bad lol

----------


## changilass

*Changi hangs head in shame*

SORRY Mistress Moira ::

----------


## shazzap

> Hi anne,
> 
> You can't post an avatar until you become an Orger.
> 
> X amounts of posts+ X amount of time = Orger 
> 
> There are lots of free Avatars out there, just google 'free avatars' and peruse the many available until you find the one for you,...If you need further advice pm me ....I'd be glad to help.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you choose!
> ...


Hi 
How many post to be able to upload an avatar please.
Shazzap

----------


## Bobinovich

This post gives the current levels - don't worry it'll soon fly by...

----------


## Ricco

> Sassy & Changi - You are a disgrace to the Caithness.org Coven. One is flying around with bits chopped off & the other cannot move at all. 
> 
> With the help of our Wizards here, Ricco. Golach, Mr_Me19 & Bobinovich, I hope we can all get airborne by Wednesday


The strange thing is I have sorted it out but it still doesn't seem to work for Changi.  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

I dunno Ricco but the avatar she's using is a different file from the one you've got.  Has she definately tried uploading the same version?

----------


## Ricco

Hmmm, see what you mean.  Changi is using an earlier version that was still too big.

----------


## canuck

> I dunno Ricco but the avatar she's using is a different file from the one you've got. Has she definately tried uploading the same version?


I thought perhaps it was Ricco's explosive personality taking over the avatar.

----------


## Bobinovich

Hey just found some great avatars here if you're looking for a selection of dog, cat & horse breeds, colourful butterflies, and anime/cartoon people.

----------

